# Picked up Lidocaine USP Injectable 30 ml and 100ml



## nycfta (Oct 29, 2013)

I just received 2 vials of Lidocaine 100ml for $59 and 30ml for 30ml. Good stuff and fast shipping.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Great do you know how to suture?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I'll second the question. Is it Lidocaine with "epinephrine"? Helps control bleeding. What's the expiration date?


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

just more spam


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

whoppo said:


> just more spam


Thanks for the warning


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

Fail at spam.. didn't even link to their product!!!


----------



## PAPrepper (Oct 24, 2013)

Geesh, I figured that was fake.


----------



## nycfta (Oct 29, 2013)

Silverbullet said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how did you purchase Lidocaine without a prescription?


This stuff is real from a pharmaceutical company. I have purchase it from ebay under Lidocaine 100ml 2% and Lidicaine 30ml 2%.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

This stuff? At $3.50 ????

Lidocaine viscous 2% - 100 mlRXZone.us

If anybody's paying $59, I've got a bridge and some swamp land for sale!


----------



## nycfta (Oct 29, 2013)

Great price... oh you need a prescription. Dam. Happy with my purchase....


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Any farm supply store is going to have it. No prescription needed. OR Amazon.com: Dermacool Spray with 1.5% Lidocaine - 4 Fl. Oz. Spray: Pet Supplies


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

BigCheeseStick said:


> This stuff? At $3.50 ????
> 
> Lidocaine viscous 2% - 100 mlRXZone.us
> 
> If anybody's paying $59, I've got a bridge and some swamp land for sale!


If I remember this "Viscous" stuff is thick like snot. Not for injection.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I keep lido in several of our bags, in the barn and in my blowout kit.. It is great stuff. I get mine from the vet or feed store usually. I also keep some Ace/P,Rompun and Nubain on hand, just in case. The Ace and Rompum is vet stuff but it doesn't matter in a pinch. I have actually used them all on myself and a few others on different occasions! Preppers/survivalists and really anyone that spends time outdoors should think outside the box and have a few things that you really aren't supposed to have but might be a life saver if nobody is around..


----------



## nycfta (Oct 29, 2013)

No not a spammer. Just informing my fellow preppers. I had a good experience with this stuff. I just ordered 250mL now. Just in case.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Tell your dr you are having to put off some dental work due to a lack of funds and they'll prescribe you a bottle - its cheap. I got one for that very reason and the stuff is great. I'm not sure how long it lasts, and it needs to be refridgerated but its one of the many things I call up our dr for each year now.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> I keep lido in several of our bags, in the barn and in my blowout kit.. It is great stuff. I get mine from the vet or feed store usually. I also keep some Ace/P,Rompun and Nubain on hand, just in case. The Ace and Rompum is vet stuff but it doesn't matter in a pinch. I have actually used them all on myself and a few others on different occasions! Preppers/survivalists and really anyone that spends time outdoors should think outside the box and have a few things that you really aren't supposed to have but might be a life saver if nobody is around..


I've used Ace on horses, what does it do for people?


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

paraquack said:


> I've used Ace on horses, what does it do for people?


It will work like a valium to help calm someone down. I have used Rompun(Xalazine) On people including myself to help put them out.. Don't try it at home!! IT IS DANGEROUS!!!!!!!! So is Ketamine and Nubain -(derivative of morphine) but they all have their place in certain situations...I have NEVER used them recreationaly...


----------

